# vet says my cat needs blood tests



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

My car is 14 and is cryingfor food all the time and wakes me at night for food
Other wise her behavior is normal 
I took her to vet as i thought she might be diabetic
Vet wants her in for day for blood tests Is this necessary 
Do they sedate cates to take blood 
Cost 210 pounds is this a fair price


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No idea on costs I'm afraid, but if your cat is poorly - and most likely is given her age and symptoms then she needs tests to diagnose what is wrong so the vet can prescribe any necessary medication. Sedation to take blood is not normally necessary unless the cat is hard to handle.
What is your concern?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

welshroots said:


> My car is 14 and is cryingfor food all the time and wakes me at night for food
> Other wise her behavior is normal
> I took her to vet as i thought she might be diabetic
> Vet wants her in for day for blood tests Is this necessary
> ...


Is this the same cat you believed to be diabetic back in 2011??

If you want to find out if your cat is diabetic, or has kidney/liver issues etc then yes, it is absolutely necessary. The cost will vary from vet to vet around the country and also the number and type of tests being performed will make a difference here, so nobody on the forum will be able to tell you if the price is average or not. It is highly unlikely that your cat will be sedated to take the blood samples.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Blood test will hopefully indicate what health issues your cat has and the vet can then prescribe the correct medication.

Otherwise, without clear indicators it's guess work which at best will be a waste of time and money.

Ring round to get prices from other local vets to compare perhaps.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Could be hyperthyroid, again can only be diagnosed with a blood test.


----------



## velvetpaw (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes a blood test is definitely worth it to get an answer to what is going on. My cat has blood tests every month and she never had to be sedated. The vet nurse holds the cat and the vet just takes the blood. I am there to distract her and it is usually done very quickly. My vet shaves the area of the stick, so she can better see the vein and not have to poke around. I can' t speak to the costs as I am in Australia but the suggestion already made to ring a couple of vets could give you a better idea.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi my elderly cat recently had blood tests done. The vet ran a general geriatric blood test to check out her kidneys, liver, thyroid & also tested for diabetes. The blood test only took about 5 mins & was done as part of her initial consultation appt. She was not sedated. The results came back after a couple of days. The blood tests cost about £80, plus there was the cost of the initial consultation (£30). Hope that helps.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your replies 

I love my cat very much and although she is showing absolutely no signs of illness just the crying for food all the time Her coat is glossy shes out and about 

I am however concerned I am being ripped off

I realise she must have a blood test

Vet wants me to book her in for day thats why I thought he was sedating her

Does 210 pounds seem expensive


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You really must have a conversation with your vet. If diabetes is a concern then that would be one reason why your cat needs to stay for the whole day - to have a series of tests (called a glucose curve) to determine if she needs insulin. 
That does sound a bit pricey but I don't know what that cost entails. It could cover a number of important tests that your cat needs.
In my opinion a 14 year old cat deserves to have whatever tests it takes no matter the cost - to ensure she is not in pain and any age related illnesses can be treated.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Thanks you have answered my question The is no way I want my dear little cat to suffer x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

welshroots said:


> Thankyou everyone for your replies
> I love my cat very much and although she is showing absolutely no signs of illness just the crying for food all the time Her coat is glossy shes out and about
> I am however concerned I am being ripped off
> I realise she must have a blood test
> ...


Your vet may well be doing a liver test which requires a days stay. Really you should be asking your vet exactly what tests they are planning on doing, as until then you cannot possibly know if the charge is fair or not.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Hi Talked to vet
He said test for Thyroid and glucose test for diabetes

Also testing function of the other organs

He did suggest that he just did the Thyroid test However he said that wouldn't show how other organs were functioning
Thinking about it, I love my little cat so much that I would be totally neurotic and to protective of her if I knew she had failure of any of her organs and nothing could be done I have recently lost my husband so she is my little comfort 

As I said her main symtom is crying for food
Her coat is in very shinny condtion
She is bright as a button affectionate, relaxed and is at present out and about in garden

Can anyone tell me which basic blood tests to go for


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

welshroots said:


> Hi Talked to vet
> He said test for Thyroid and glucose test for diabetes
> 
> Also testing function of the other organs
> ...


I would get the senior blood test done, it will check liver, kidneys, thyroid, glucose as well as basic haematology amongst other things. Some organ failure can be managed so try not to worry until you know what you're dealing with. Between my two we have kidney failure, hyperthyroidism & diabetes & we're not doing to badly at all.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

welshroots said:


> she is showing absolutely no signs of illness just the crying for food all the time Her coat is glossy shes out and about


These ARE signs of illness.

Get the tests done. Sedation is not necessary. If you don't trust the vet take her somewhere else, but get the tests done.

A senior panel should cover all the basics including kidney, liver, sugar and thyroid.

A urinalysis should also be done.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had the same done for my new elderly cat. Vet did a very thorough examination from top to toe, bloods (all as described above by Lorilu) and urine analysis. Did not require a stay at the vet and did not require sedation. Total cost £110. 
You need to ask your vet why your cat needs to stay at the vet all day - there may be a good reason.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone Cleo tested this morning she has thyroid problems Vet checking on kidneys now I am not sure what treatment to go for Medication or the diet Anyone had any experience of this and what they opted for


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

welshroots said:


> Hi everyone Cleo tested this morning she has thyroid problems Vet checking on kidneys now I am not sure what treatment to go for Medication or the diet Anyone had any experience of this and what they opted for


I have a hyperthyroid cat. I have not considered the diet since you cannot feed anything else at all, no treats, no hunting for prey if the cat is allowed outdoors, just the special food. Mine is a multicat household so the diet would not be an option even if I approved of that sort of food for cats.

My girl had transdermal gel to start with but it was unavailable just recently so I have had to give her tablets. Now the gel is back in stock I am going to keep that at home but continue with the tablets for a while and keep the gel in case my girl starts making a fuss about taking loads of tablets.

If your girl is fit enough for surgery that would be a better option in the long run. Best of all is the iodine treatment but cats have to be able to tolerate going away from home for weeks and semi-isolation when they return so not ideal for many cats.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please don't even consider that so called "diet". The quality is incredibly poor, and the way the diet "works" is it contains no or low iodine, making a cat deficient in iodine, not to mention protein Cats need MEAT to thrive. This y/d "diet", which contains no meat (at least the dry does not) is extremely controversial and is a very poor choice. Really vets who recommend it should be ashamed of themselves.

Feed your cat a good quality wet (or raw) diet and treat the hyperthyroid with the medication. Keep in mind that your cat will need regular blood work while on the medication and once the thyroid is regulated, the kidneys may show some insufficiency, as hyperthyroid often masks kidney disease..


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
which thyroid values did the test assay?
.
A full thyroid panel is at least 5 tests: free & bound forms of T3 & T4, plus TSH - Thyroid Stimulating Hormone
A 6th test, ANA / Anti-Nuclear Antibody, may be needed to determine if she's attacking her own tissues.
.
.
If the vet did "only free" or "only bound" forms of T3 & / or T4, that's useless; the measurement needed is the one BETWEEN free & bound, as if they're floor & ceiling; what U need to measure is the ht of the wall.
.
.
I'd also agree that knowing *why* the vet needs Kitty to spend the day is key - but the daily boarding fee is nothing, it's pocket-change, compared to the bloodwork costs.
OTOH, bloodwork is relatively non-invasive & provides a lot of very valuable data - which the vet needs to Dx the cat properly.
.
a "shiny coat" & bright eyes are great, but they're not the diagnostic equivalent of bloodwork or a comprehensive, hands-on exam.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Bl**dy bedam*ed WiFi not only struck-thru most of my post, but also DUPLICATED it - posting twice.
Arrrgghh. >:--[
.
.
.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

But diagnosing hyperthyroidism in cats and hypothyroidism in dogs are different kettles of fish. Feline hyperthyroidism is not an autoimmune disease. A total T4 is sufficient in many cases to diagnose it.

OP if it was my cat I would stabilise on tablets and then choose radioactive iodine therapy, which is curative.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

thanks I decided on medication Starting it tomorrow Hoping she will do ok Thanks for all your support So grateful x


----------



## velvetpaw (Apr 21, 2016)

Just curious if you are using the tablets or transdermal cream. Millie had the transdermal cream and we started on too high a dose, which we didn't realise until the kidney values had gone up. So good idea to keep regular blood tests. When then had the dosage adjusted and things got better.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Got Cleo on Felimazole twice daily its the fourth day today she is still crying bitterly for food waking me in the night for food

How long does this drug take to kick it 

Fortunately she has no problem taking it its a very small tablet and I disguise it in the cat yoghurt


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Welshroots. Sorry to hear your cat is not feeling too good. I had something similar a year ago with an oldie. Took her in and he did what they call Geriatric including T4 (she was 18 at the time). Consultation (first visit) was £29, blood test £70. VAT on top...so about £100 total including the VAT. She didn't have to stay in for the day then, but some time later when hyperthyroidism had been diagnosed and they wanted to check her blood pressure properly she used to go in and stay the day...once a month I think. She was kept in for the day for BP monitoring so that she had a few hours to calm down after the trip there and gives the BP time to come down a bit.

BP visits varied in price depending whether there was a consultation as well. Without the consultation (ie drop her off and pick her up and vet literally yes yes, all good) was about £35 plus VAT for the day.

These are London prices I'm quoting; hope this helps. The VAT is always a killer though!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

ameliajane said:


> Just had the same done for my new elderly cat. Vet did a very thorough examination from top to toe, bloods (all as described above by Lorilu) and urine analysis. Did not require a stay at the vet and did not require sedation. Total cost £110.
> You need to ask your vet why your cat needs to stay at the vet all day - there may be a good reason.


The only time my hyperthyroid girl was kept in for the day was when they monitored her blood pressure...take them in early and leave them a few hours to let them settle after the car trip. BP checks are very important for hyperthyroid cats. She was on Felimazole for the thyroid and eventually on amlodipine for high BP.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

welshroots said:


> Got Cleo on Felimazole twice daily its the fourth day today she is still crying bitterly for food waking me in the night for food
> 
> How long does this drug take to kick it
> 
> Fortunately she has no problem taking it its a very small tablet and I disguise it in the cat yoghurt


It can take a little while, it was around a week with my cat, you have to bear in mind as well that it can take some time to get the correct dose, I assume she's going back in a few weeks to be retested?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Same with mine, in fact after a week I rang the vet and said I wanted to up the dose as it seemed to have no effect, so he said fine, and I upped her from 5 mg to 7.5 mg and that made a difference. He said they started on a very low dose; but he agreed immediately to increase the dose. See what they say. Is she on 2.5mg twice a day (total 5mg)?


----------



## velvetpaw (Apr 21, 2016)

MIllie was on transdermal Felimazole and had her blood pressure checked regularly. She never stayed all day at the vets for that. Ours is only a 10 minute car ride and I use Felliway in the cage and on her blanket. At the vet we normally wait a while in a quiet spot and then the blood pressure is measured several times to take an average. Millie would get too upset if she had to stay at the vet for several hours to do this procedure. She is on Atenolol transdermal at the moment. I guess you have to see what works for Cleo.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Yes 5mg a day She has to back in three weeks I have been feeding her small amounts when she cries not sure I am doing right


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

2.5 morning and evening


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Cleo taken back your checkup today Was shell shocked to find I had been charged 260 including drugs for one month

Anyone bought meds on line


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

welshroots said:


> Cleo taken back your checkup today Was shell shocked to find I had been charged 260 including drugs for one month
> 
> Anyone bought meds on line


When my cat was on transdermal gel, I discovered that Summit Veterinary only supply vets but Felimazole is available from online pharmacies. I have not yet investigated if it will be much cheaper than my vet because of the cost of the prescription but I buy Vetergesic and Fortekor from Viovet, a very good company. There are plenty of others but I have to use that one because it is the only place I could find able to supply the Vetergesic.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone Cleo is now at a different vet
Half the price 

She is now on 2.5 in the morning and 5 in evening

She is eating less at last and not crying for food
She has practically left home during this hot spell of weather

She is out all day and half the night but just sitting out side front door 

She however has lost all the fur on her stomach and back legs from constant grooming Vet said it could be a bad habit like biting nails Any tips please to sort it out


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, welshroots:

...
Cleo has practically left home during this hot spell of weather - *she's out all day & half the nite, but just sitting outside our front door. *
She's now *lost all the fur on her stomach & back-legs from constant grooming, my Vet said it could be a bad habit, like biting nails [compulsive behavior? severe anxiety or stress?]*

Any tips, please, to sort it out?

/QUOTE
.
.
Is Cleo an anxious sort of kitty, or a fairly relaxed one - not much bothered if company comes into her domain; neither all over them like a rash, nor fleeing for the deepest darkest corner of the house & pulling it in after her...
mildly worried at the vet's but can cope / doesn't freak out & become a spitting fury nor is she catatonic with fear, & so on?
.
Is she accustomed to go outside?
If yes, did she *normally* "just sit outside our front door", or in the distant past / in the recent past / prior to her Dx with hypothyroid, did she... i dunno, explore the home garden, go next door, wander to a nearby meadow to hunt, & so forth?
.
Have any "new" cats moved into the neighborhood - not necessarily arriving with their families as buyers or tenants, but just expanding their home ranges from a nearby area?
.
I'm wondering if she's hunkered down by the front door not simply to enjoy the sunshine, but cuz she's intimidated by someone - an old nemesis, a new interloper, ____ , & is "minding the store" by monitoring her home-turf, & making sure no-one trespasses without her knowledge.
.
Social stress [one too many cats in the same household, scary roaming cat, alien cat-pee in HER garden / on HER door, new kitten in the family...] is a very common trigger for over-grooming as a symptom of stress.
If it *is* social stress caused by a feline stranger, bringing her back in "where it's safe" can often help - so can banishing non-family cats from Ur own garden with a cat-proof fence. If she can see feline intruders from inside the house, that's often just as upsetting as being out there among them.
.
.
.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply 

Cleo is a laid back cat

She will have a fight if another cat enters her territory 
She doesn't appear to be highly strung and copes at the vets really well 

I have a hedge round garden so its not possible to block it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Presumably her flea treatment is up to date?
For stress you could try Zylkene?


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

Yes treatment up to date Cleo has moved out shes living and sleeping in the garden She comes in for food and thats it 

First of all I put it down to the lovely weather but it rainned last night and she stayed out popped in and wake me and was soaking o then went straight back out 

Came in for breakfast not sleeping in a bush and its rainning I so miss having her in house


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, welshroots:

Yes, flea-treatment UTD. 
Cleo has moved out; she's living and sleeping in the garden. She comes in for food, & that's _*it*_.

At first, I put it down to the lovely weather -- but it rained last night, & she stayed out --- she popped in to wake me, she was soaking-wet, & went right back out [into the wet].

She came in for breakfast [this morning], *[she's] not sleeping in a bush & it's raining -* I so miss having her in the house

/QUOTE
.
.
When U say, _"she's not sleeping in a bush", _do U mean she was out while it rained, but came in DRY?...
is she possibly staying in someone else's home? - Does a neighbor have an unlocked cat-flap?
Perhaps she's in someone's garage during foul weather? - Or a garden shed?
.
.
.


----------



## welshroots (May 15, 2011)

No shes just out in the garden She sleeps on a garden bench or under a bush I can see her She just doesnt want to be in Could medication heating her up so she prefers the cool of outside


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, welshroots:

...She sleeps on a garden bench or under a bush, I can see her. 
Could medication [over]heat her... so [much, that] she prefers the cool, outside?

/QUOTE
.
.
I have no idea - at this point, i'd ask that Q of my vet.

@Ceiling Kitty?...
.
.
.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> But diagnosing hyperthyroidism in cats and hypothyroidism in dogs are different kettles of fish. Feline hyperthyroidism is not an autoimmune disease. A total T4 is sufficient in many cases to diagnose it.
> 
> OP if it was my cat I would stabilise on tablets and then choose radioactive iodine therapy, which is curative.


I asked my vet about radioactive iodine therapy for my now deceased boy, who was 16 at the time, and he advised against it due to his age. He said that he would be away from home for a long time and that elderly cats do not always cope well with that lengthy separation. We decided to follow his advice, but we remain haunted about whether or not it was the correct decision. He eventually died aged 171/2.


----------

